# Best chainsaw for around $300.00 NEW



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Thinking I should upgrade from my old faithful Stihl 023 and want to know which saw will get the best bang for the buck for around $300.00 new and why I should consider it..

Thanx,
Ray


----------



## thetooth (Jan 27, 2013)

stihl ms250 . I used a buddies while he tried out my new ms362 . Has good power to weight and did not hesitate with oak or hickory .


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

If you like your 023, are happy with stihl and want a touch more power at the same weight. Just buy the ms 250 now. It's a no brainer.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2013)

You stated you wanted an "upgrade."  What is your goal?  Cut faster, cut larger wood, use a longer bar, just want a new saw? 

While the 250 is a solid homeowner saw (over $330 new here), it is only a 5cc jump over your 023.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> You stated you wanted an "upgrade." What is your goal? Cut faster, cut larger wood, use a longer bar, just want a new saw?
> 
> While the 250 is a solid homeowner saw (over $330 new here), it is only a 5cc jump over your 023.


I probably should price a new Stihl bar, chain and sprocket and see what this would cost.. The 023 has been a great saw for a long time..

Ray


----------



## Scols (Jan 27, 2013)

If you are happy with your Stilh i would get another. If not I have a Husky 445 that im very happy with tat I paid 325 for.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> I probably should price a new Stihl bar, chain and sprocket and see what this would cost.. The 023 has been a great saw for a long time..
> 
> Ray


 
I'm not trying to discourage you from getting a new saw. Heck, I'm the guy who'd tell anyone they should get a Stihl 660 just because it's a Tuesday, LOL!

I was attempting to make sure the the saw you're considering will meet whatever goal you have and put a big grin on your face whenever you use it.


----------



## WeldrDave (Jan 27, 2013)

No question, I have a new MS250,  "it rocks"


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd save up a few bucks and move to the 290. If you are dead set on $300, then you can't go wrong with the 250 like people are saying.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 27, 2013)

Why buy a 250 when you have a 023? Same frame and weight, with nominal power gains, so a waste of $300 IMO. Unless you want a second saw that is the same as the one you have now with a half horse more power? The 230 and 250 are both really high on vibration. You could get a 211 for around $300 which is way smoother and easier on gas. Pretty much identical in power to the 230 though. At the $300 price range, a 211 or 250 are about all you can get in a new Stihl.

If you want a far better saw get a really nice used 026/260 for the same $300 and never look back. IMO the used 026/260 market is well under priced for the value that you get. A 260 is lighter, way smoother, and has more power than a 250. They are also way better built and far easier to work on. The other option is to move up in price to the 290, as others have suggested.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd be looking at Dolmar.  I was looking hard but could not find a dealer by me.  Amicks sells the 5100 for $399.  

I really wanted one, but the 290 does what I need and I'm happy with it.


Matt


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

I thought the 023 was ready to be retired. If it's still a good runner and you want something bigger and more powerful, then the game changes and your budget needs to as well.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Actu


HittinSteel said:


> I thought the 023 was ready to be retired. If it's still a good runner and you want something bigger and more powerful, then the game changes and your budget needs to as well.


The 023 still runs well after all these years.. Granted I don't run it as much as you hardcore wood choppers but I would guesstimate I have cut up up 12+ cords with it...

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I thought the 023 was ready to be retired. If it's still a good runner and you want something bigger and more powerful, then the game changes and your budget needs to as well.


That's what I thought, too.  Otherwise, it sounds like You, Stihlhead and I are on the same page. Looking at the used market in that range opens up a whole new discussion as Stihlhead suggested, but if an upgrade is the goal, then the budget needs to change, as you suggest.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

Heck, You sound like you want a new saw just because you want a new saw


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2013)

If your Stihl dealer is a dedicated OPE shop that services everything, they may have a some refurbished saws around for sale (my dealer often does).  Anything in the 50-60cc range should be a nice jump in power for you.  260, 270, 280, 290, 360, 361

If you're open to other brands, then check your Husqvarna and Dolmar dealers, too.  Many Dolmar dealers still offer cash toward a new Dolmar saw when you trade in your old one.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Scols said:


> If you are happy with your Stilh i would get another. If not I have a Husky 445 that im very happy with tat I paid 325 for.


http://www.vminnovations.com/Produc...45-7cc-Gas-Powered-Chainsaw-Refurbished-.html

This looks like a heck of a deal.. Never heard of them before but they are rated well from what I can see..

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> http://www.vminnovations.com/Produc...45-7cc-Gas-Powered-Chainsaw-Refurbished-.html
> 
> This looks like a heck of a deal.. Never heard of them before but they are rated well from what I can see..
> 
> Ray


Wow. Do that. Take pictures, run saw, report back.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a husky blower and trimmer from there. Very satisfied.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

How about the 46cc Ryobi from there. That should be a decent saw for a crazy price. Even got me thinking about it...


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> I have a husky blower and trimmer from there. Very satisfied.


Were they refurbished or new?

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> How about the 46cc Ryobi from there. That should be a decent saw for a crazy price. Even got me thinking about it...


Yeah the Ryobi is cheap but know little about them..


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Yeah the Ryobi is cheap but know little about them..


Me neither, but here's a fitting thread about that saw that even mentions it in comparison to a MS250
http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/151364.htm


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 27, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I'm not trying to discourage you from getting a new saw. Heck, I'm the guy who'd tell anyone they should get a Stihl 660 just because it's a Tuesday, LOL!
> 
> I was attempting to make sure the the saw you're considering will meet whatever goal you have and put a big grin on your face whenever you use it.


 
Bought my 660 on a Friday and it still put a big grin on my face.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 27, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Heck, You sound like you want a new saw just because you want a new saw


 
He wants a new saw because he cut a huge score of red oak and it appears as though he borrowed a saw from another member to do so. Doing something like that usually results in new saw lust. Think I pieced this together from a couple of threads, but might be way off here.


----------



## sblat (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a 455 rancher from vminnovations about 4 months ago.  Paid under $300 with free shipping.  It was a refurb. When I got it I could not tell that it was not brand new. One little scratch by the chain tension screw. It has ran great for me after cutting about 2 cords with it.  I also bought a refurb leaf blower from them, and had good success with it as well. Would recommend.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> He wants a new saw because he cut a huge score of red oak and it appears as though he borrowed a saw from another member to do so. Doing something like that usually results in new saw lust. Think I pieced this together from a couple of threads, but might be way off here.


You are way off I used my Stihl 023 to cut this up.. Just thinking a newer saw would be nice to have..

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

My 250 needs the recoil fixed, otherwise I'd offer to sell it to you. Pretty much fills the same spot as the 028 which I like a little better.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 27, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> My 250 needs the recoil fixed, otherwise I'd offer to sell it to you. Pretty much fills the same spot as the 028 which I like a little better.


Gotta say that Husky 445 for $217.00 is very tempting!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Gotta say that Husky 445 for $217.00 is very tempting!


I bet you wouldn't regret it...


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> You are way off I used my Stihl 023 to cut this up.. Just thinking a newer saw would be nice to have..
> 
> Ray


 
A newer saw is always nice to have. Trying to get me a MS362 and MS192c-e because they will be nice to have. A tractor would be nice to have too. Not to mention a heavy duty dump trailer/car hauler and a spectacular new splitter.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Were they refurbished or new?
> 
> Ray


 
they are both refurbished.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a little MS 170 and gotta say I was SHOCKED when I ran it...

It's not a 460 Mag, but that little .043 chain will get some chit done. I can see myself using it more and more. 

My 455 Rancher was my all time favourite (Sold) and I see this filling that void (throw away saw).


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Husky 435 for about $250 that I am very happy with.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Bought my 660 on a Friday and it still put a big grin on my face.


 
Hmmm, maybe I'll make a point to get the 661 on some Friday.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 28, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> My 250 needs the recoil fixed, otherwise I'd offer to sell it to you. Pretty much fills the same spot as the 028 which I like a little better.


 
The recoil from his 023 will bolt on.

StihlHead is right on about the MS250 (the most saw $300 will buy IMO) being a marginal upgrade from the 023.  Hell, you can still buy an MS230 (almost exactly the same as an 023) brand-new. 

I really like these saws (I own one!) but if I were in Raybonz's shoes I'd fix the 023 and set sights on an MS290 or a MS261 if he's willing to get in the pro-saw game.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The recoil from his 023 will bolt on.
> 
> StihlHead is right on about the MS250 (the most saw $300 will buy IMO) being a marginal upgrade from the 023. Hell, you can still buy an MS230 (almost exactly the same as an 023) brand-new.
> 
> I really like these saws (I own one!) but if I were in Raybonz's shoes I'd fix the 023 and set sights on an MS290 or a MS261 if he's willing to get in the pro-saw game.


Dunno MM the Husky 445 for $217.00 is very tempting.. Seems like a hellava deal.. I do love Stihl but it is hard to ignore that deal..

Ray


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 28, 2013)

But still only a 5cc jump over the 023. If that's what you want, then go for it.  I think the 445 has an outboard clutch, but that may not matter to you.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> But still only a 5cc jump over the 023. If that's what you want, then go for it. I think the 445 has an outboard clutch, but that may not matter to you.


What is an outboard clutch and what difference will it make? Is the 023 different?

Ray


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 28, 2013)

Inboard clutch is inside body of saw and the drive sprocket is outside (saw -- clutch -- drive sprocket -- bar&chain).

Outboard clutch is outside the saw body (saw -- drive sprocket -- bar&chain -- clutch)

There are many pros and cons for each design, but the primary difference for most folks who care about this seems to be the easier installation/removal of bars & chains from inboard models. Also, if your bar gets pinched, it's likely you won't be able to unbolt and remove the powerhead from the outboard model. Personally, I lean toward inboard models, but I will say that the outboard 346XP is one of my favorites.

Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the 023 is inboard and the 445 is outboard. Again, this is not an issue by my tastes.  Others have a stronger preference.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2013)

Decided to order a new bar, sprocket and another chain all genuine Stihl parts from Ebay.. Still cheaper than a refurb saw and who knows maybe the 023 is a better saw than the Husky 445.. Thanx for all the advice and feedback!

Ray


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dangit,  was hoping you were gonna get that saw and report back.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 28, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> The recoil from his 023 will bolt on.
> 
> StihlHead is right on about the MS250 (the most saw $300 will buy IMO) being a marginal upgrade from the 023. Hell, you can still buy an MS230 (almost exactly the same as an 023) brand-new.
> 
> I really like these saws (I own one!) but if I were in Raybonz's shoes I'd fix the 023 and set sights on an MS290 or a MS261 if he's willing to get in the pro-saw game.


Took your advice and ordered a new Stihl bar, chain and sprocket.. 

Ray


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 28, 2013)

raybonz said:


> Took your advice and ordered a new Stihl bar, chain and sprocket..
> 
> Ray


 Glad to hear it.  You have a great 40cc saw.  Now look for a great 50cc saw.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have one of these:
Runs Great hell of a deal.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-Rec...160163102?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cce5bd71e


----------



## raybonz (Jan 29, 2013)

Huntindog1 said:


> I have one of these:
> Runs Great hell of a deal.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Factory-Rec...160163102?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3cce5bd71e


Nice saw that is the rancher model right? Give me a choice and I have a hard time not choosing Stihl but I'm sure Husky is a fine saw.. My Stihl is over 20 years old so I know they last...

Ray


----------



## Trooper (Jan 30, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Dangit, was hoping you were gonna get that saw and report back.


Me too!   Say does anyone have the answer as to whether the Husky 445 has an inboard vs outboard clutch? Seems like I would prefer inboard (easier access to bar).


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 30, 2013)

455 = outboard clutch

I just saw a refurb 455 for $289 & free shipping (Aside from ordering parts from them in the past, have no connections to this shop):
http://www.mowersatjacks.com/Chainsaws/chainsaw-condition/recon-chainsaws


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I will add here is the best deal online for a chain for the Husky 455.

http://www.amickssuperstore.com/Oregon_72LGX072G_Chain_p/oregon 72lgx072g.htm


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Danno77 said:


> Dangit, was hoping you were gonna get that saw and report back.


 
Danno77,

I have a Husky 455 and my father in-law has the 445. Husky saws are up there with the Stihls. Both our saws are the refurbished saws off of ebay. Both had warranties.
They both came in looking like a brand new saws. I heard with all the Lowes stores in the USA and Lowes has that 100% money back satisfaction Guarantee , all these refurbs come from the fact people buy the saw to do one tree they need to get done then returns the saw to the store for a refund. So your basically getting a new saw for $100 off.

If your a firewood cutter there is no better deal , if your looking for the top performance saw out there buy a professional saw.


----------

